# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Whitney Dean (Shona McGarty)

## lizann

> Definition:
> 
> Child sexual abuse is a form of child abuse in which a child is abused for the sexual gratification of an adult or older adolescent. In addition to direct sexual contact, child sexual abuse also occurs when an adult indecently exposes their genitals to a child, asks or pressures a child to engage in sexual activities, displays pornography to a child, or uses a child to produce child pornography


Is it a case of Tony and Whitney who is underage are having a relationship or is he is abusing her (as in case of Kat and Uncle Harry)

----------


## parkerman

Technically, because she is under age, it is still abuse, even if Whitney consents.

----------


## di marco

i think, from what ive read, its abuse cos tony has manipulated whitney into thinking theyre in love with each other which is why she thinks they are having an affair, and also cos it started when whitney was 12

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  when she was 12! how old is she now?

----------


## Bad Wolf

15!  in all the spoilers it says he finds a new target.........lauren

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  Lauren wouldnt go for him though

----------


## Bad Wolf

im not sure, she is vunerable at the mo wit her crazzzy parents who are having affairs and messing about with guns

mabe she think its like goiing down the lucy route and getting a older secret boyf?

----------


## parkerman

I agree. Plus they made a special point (for no particular reason) about her being with Peter for so long last week. Always a sign that something is about to happen...

----------


## Abbie

I really need to catch up with ee  :EEK!:

----------


## Bryan

would be good for him to get with Lauren, becuase then when Tanya finds out she'd realise she should be keeping a better eye on her daughters instead of getting absorbed in her own life with her endless stream of boyfriends! she puts herself before her daughters, and it's disgusting.

----------


## Bad Wolf

what happened to tanya????  she are making her horrid, it will get to the point where she will get axed because there is no redeeming her, her and max were great together

----------


## Joanne

I was expecting him to target someone new but I thought it was going to be Abbie. If he started grooming or abusing Whitney when she was 12 then that must be the age he likes. Lauren is already wearing make up plus has had a bf whereas Abbie is still very child-like and is constantly trying to please and get affection from her Dad. I'm sure she would be easier for someone like Tony to groom and manipulate, Lauren doesn't seem as vulnerable and naive as Abbie to me.

----------


## di marco

> I was expecting him to target someone new but I thought it was going to be Abbie. If he started grooming or abusing Whitney when she was 12 then that must be the age he likes. Lauren is already wearing make up plus has had a bf whereas Abbie is still very child-like and is constantly trying to please and get affection from her Dad. I'm sure she would be easier for someone like Tony to groom and manipulate, Lauren doesn't seem as vulnerable and naive as Abbie to me.


i thought lauren seemed too old as well cos she would be 15ish when whitney turns 16, whereas abi would only be about 13. however, in an interview i read that he goes for certain types thats why none of the other jackson kids are at risk so in that respect lauren is more like whitney. although i suppose lauren looks a lot younger than whitney

----------


## Bad Wolf

how old are lucy and peter?

----------


## di marco

> how old are lucy and peter?


i think theyre going to be 15 in december?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

whitney was obviously 14 when tony got sent to prison. but 12 is very young which is easy to see that he took advantage of a v young naive and vulnerable little girl who was prob still upset over the loss of her dad just 2 years before, making lauren a perfect candidate, she looks young and she does carry the weight of her parents problems on her shoulders,

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

> how old are lucy and peter?


They are 13.  I think abi is 10, 11 maybe.

----------


## parkerman

They must be older than that. Their first appearance was on 13.12.1993

----------


## tammyy2j

How old is Whitney?

If he picks a new subject i hope its anyone but annoying Lucy. Lauren would be a good choice.

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

> They must be older than that. Their first appearance was on 13.12.1993


Not sure i just thought i always remembered lucy saying..im 13 im not a child... and thinking to myself oh yes you are lol.  This was when she was staying with christian

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> They must be older than that. Their first appearance was on 13.12.1993
> 
> 
> Not sure i just thought i always remembered lucy saying..im 13 im not a child... and thinking to myself oh yes you are lol.  This was when she was staying with christian


According to Wikipedia Lucy and Peter were born on 9 Dec 1993 meaning that they are 14, 15 in december

----------


## Bryan

> How old is Whitney?
> 
> If he picks a new subject i hope its anyone but annoying Lucy. Lauren would be a good choice.


i don't think it'd have any effect if he did it with lucy - shes a little trollop and acts as if she's 21 anyway, not saying she deserves to be abused or anything, but it's not going to be that dramatic seen as she was forever trying to jump Craig and Ollie

Lauren is a lot more innocent, she may be the same age as Lucy but she is very niave and young for her age, it would seem the more logical target for Tony

but surely if he dumps Whitney she'll just mouth off straight away about the whole affair?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

but tony's a creep he doesnt need to dump whitney if he sets his sights on lauren (or another youngster) he might just want to have his cake and eat it.

and whitney seems to enjoy living with bianca i dont think she would mouth off about this as she believes it is an affair and she would end up in care again

----------


## Joanne

I still think Lauren is too old. By the time he has won her trust and groomed her she will be coming up to the age that Whitney is now.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah me too, she is rather sensible also.

And i cant picture abi being a likely candidate either she is only for her dad and no one else,

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by Bad Wolf
> 
> 
> how old are lucy and peter?
> 
> 
> They are 13.  I think abi is 10, 11 maybe.


lucy and peter were born in december 1993, so as lauren is in the same year at school as them, all 3 of them are 14 (will be 15 on their next bdays). abi is 12 (will be 13 on her next bday)

----------


## tammyy2j

PAEDOPHILE Tony Kingâs perverted secret is out when Whitney Dean reveals their affair.

She turns 16 and tells mum Bianca her boyfriend has been having sex with her since she was 12.

And all hell breaks loose as Bianca â played by Patsy Palmer, 36 â realises she has let a sexual predator into her home.

Bianca tells Whitney (Shona McGarty, 16): âYou were 12. He came into this family to be a father to you, Tiff and the boys and he abused you. 

âHe is a paedophile. Heâs an adult and youâre a child.â

And Bianca quickly calls police who arrest Tony (Chris Coghill, 33) as he flees Walford.

Fans will see the scenes â one of the the most controversial plots of the year â from next Monday.

But executive producer Diederick Santer, 39, says: âTelling stories about difficult social issues is nothing new for the show.â

----------


## Abbie

:Cheer:  this is going to be good, overall its been a very good storyline

----------


## tammyy2j

RICKY Butcher turns superhero when he gives paedophile Tony King a beating.



Tony is released on bail after he is arrested over his affair with schoolgirl Whitney Dean (Shona McGarty, 17).

And when he returns to the Square to try to convince her to withdraw her evidence against him he runs into a furious Ricky Butcher.

Ricky (Sid Owen, 36) has feelings for Whitneyâs stepmum Bianca Jackson. 

And after Tonyâs affair was rumbled, he has become her shoulder to cry on. 

He loses his temper when he catches Tony (Chris Coghill, 33) in the area and gives him a kicking.

EastEnders boss Diederick Santer, 39, told the Daily Star: âI think everyone wants to see justice done. 

âRicky is furious with himself for not having a go at Tony when he suspected he was roughing up Whitney. 

âSo he beats him up.â

The explosive storyline has caused controversy, with some viewers claiming it is too strong to be shown before the watershed.

But Patsy Palmer, 36, who plays Bianca, believes it is an important plot.

She said: âSadly, Biancaâs situation is not uncommon. Many families have been in this position.

âBut if by doing this storyline the show gives one person the courage to speak up itâll have done its job.â

----------


## matt1378

hats off to the actresses that play bianca and whitney, superb acting on the diffilcult storyline.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

all i can say well done to EE for this storyline and fantartic acting and its still 2 weeks until christmas, it should only get better

----------


## Abbie

> all i can say well done to EE for this storyline and fantartic acting and its still 2 weeks until christmas, it should only get better


I know! thats what I was thinking, usually its the week of christmas day its gets all good
Theyve started early this year  :Big Grin:

----------


## sindydoll

omg she tries to kiss him she is a minx  :EEK!:   kick her out bianca she is no good

----------


## Abigail

Why should Bianca kick her out?

There's something called tranference where somebody can develop feelings for another who they see as a representation of their past. In this instance, Whitney could see Ricky as a replacement for Tony. She's transferring her feelings for Tony on to Ricky. They are both in positions of power/trust, both provided/providing support and an ear.

It's an unconcious reaction, so Whitney wouldn't realise she's doing it.

----------

Dutchgirl (05-02-2009)

----------


## Perdita

I think you might be right Abigail, Whitney will have problems bonding with guys her own age after being conditioned to love Tony. She should get counselling to help her adjust to become a 'normal' behaving teenager.

----------


## Kim

Good points there. I think Bianca will think that Whitney is no good at first, but once she realises that there is a medical explanation, she will be ok.

----------


## sindydoll

*but why is it always biancas men! that little girl needs a slap*

----------


## di marco

tbh though shes drunk and still getting over tony, i dont think she does it on purpose

----------


## Abigail

> * that little girl needs a slap*


I strongly disagree. Whitney is an abused child. Giving her a slap isn't going to do anything. 

Would you say all abused children deserve a slap?

----------

parkerman (05-02-2009)

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by sindydoll
> 
> 
> * that little girl needs a slap* 
> 
> 
> I strongly disagree. Whitney is an abused child. Giving her a slap isn't going to do anything. 
> 
> Would you say all abused children deserve a slap?


i agree. its not like shes chasing after ricky. from the spoilers, it sounds like shes embarrassed about it the next day. she needs help to overcome her problems

----------


## Dutchgirl

It is good that they ad this to the storyline. It is indeed a coping mechanism of Whitney. Good on the writers that they take this storyline somewhere. I do hope they will include therapy in the episodes as well.

----------


## Abbie

Im really shokced this is gonna happen, but I suppose it doesn link with whitneys past

----------


## Kim

> *but why is it always biancas men! that little girl needs a slap*


Because they are father figures to her. Since she was abused by a father figure, it is logical that she would be going for another father figure as a coping mechanism, as she had grown to love her other father figure.

----------


## sindydoll

> Originally Posted by sindydoll
> 
> 
> * that little girl needs a slap* 
> 
> 
> I strongly disagree. Whitney is an abused child. Giving her a slap isn't going to do anything. 
> 
> Would you say all abused children deserve a slap?


stop taking things so seriously  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Abigail

> Originally Posted by Abigail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by sindydoll
> ...


Hang on, you think it's funny to slap children when it's uncalled for? 

Child abuse is a serious matter, it's nothing to laugh about or punish the child for.  :Angry:

----------


## sindydoll

> Originally Posted by sindydoll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Abigail
> ...


1,its a tv programme it all pretend its not really happening
and 2, it was a figure of speech so please grow up and get over it and stop trying to start a argument over lets pretend

----------


## Abigail

I'm not starting an argument, just having a debate. 

I'm not the one who needs to grow up. If you don't see that your comments aren't appropriate to this topic then that's your problem. Saying "that child needs a slap" might be applicable in some instances but not here. 

It doesn't matter if this is "pretend" or not. The storyline was developed with input from the NSPCC, who obviously wouldn't give the green light on this part if transference didn't happen in real life. Like I said before, it's an unconscious reaction and nobody should be punished for that.

----------


## CrazyLea

I don't think sindydoll meant anything by what she's said tbh. She probably didn't realise the situations of cases like this. I know I didn't. I certainly don't think she finds child abuse funny. I just think people need to realise that not everybody knows about everything in the world. So she didn't understand, doesn't mean she finds child abuse funny? Life is all about learning things and understanding things after all isn't it?

----------


## tammyy2j

She is to become a teenage hooker - source is today's Irish News of the World

----------

Dazzle (09-01-2011), lizann (10-01-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

Maybe she goes off the rails when Bianca disappears.  It's not surprising given her traumatic past.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders bosses have officially confirmed that the soap is working alongside Comic Relief for a new storyline which tackles the issue of sexual exploitation.

Show regular Whitney Dean - played by Shona McGarty - will be at the centre of the plot, which begins within the next few weeks when her life starts to take a downward spiral.

With her stepmother Bianca Butcher (Patsy Palmer) away from the Square, Whitney begins to suffer and - feeling alone and vulnerable - she falls for the charms of an unscrupulous man who ends up exploiting her for his own financial gain.

The EastEnders team have worked closely with Comic Relief while devising the storyline. As part of the tie-in with the charity, the plot will culminate in a special ten-minute episode which is to air as part of Comic Relief's televised telethon on Friday, March 18.

Speaking of the story, a show spokesperson told DS: "EastEnders has been working alongside Comic Relief since last year, devising a storyline that raises awareness of sex exploitation. In the long tradition the show has of tackling social issues, this is a storyline that looks to be exploring a growing problem that faces many young women in the UK."

Gilly Green, Head of UK Grants at Comic Relief, added: "Comic Relief has been working on the issue of sexual exploitation for the last ten years, both in terms of funding projects that help those who have been subjected to this devastating experience and raising awareness of the issue. 

"It is vital that we continue to alert young people to the dangers if we are to stop them being exploited and the opportunity to work with EastEnders will make a huge audience aware of this issue. We have been working with the EastEnders script writers and some of the young women from projects we support to ensure the story reflects the reality of young people caught up in sexual exploitation."

Kevin Cahill, Chief Executive of Comic Relief, said: "We have worked over many years with EastEnders in all kinds of ways. It's been a real pleasure this year to work together on a piece of serious drama, in the best traditions of public service, which will highlight an important issue and also, because it occurs on the night of Comic Relief, actually help raise crucial funds to help young women caught up in it."


DS

----------

lizann (10-01-2011), tammyy2j (10-01-2011)

----------


## lizann

> Maybe she goes off the rails when Bianca disappears.  It's not surprising given her traumatic past.


More like goes off the rails when she discovers that her step nana and herself are doing the same fella

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (15-01-2011)

----------


## Brucie

So let's recap: Pat was a prostitute in the dim and distant past, Janine was a prostitute in the recent past, Glenda is currently a prostitute (albeit with just one paying customer) and now Whitney is to join the trade! I know there aren't enough jobs in Albert Square to support everyone who lives there, but this is getting ridiculous. Have the producers got a low opinion of women in general or just East End women?

----------


## Siobhan

I don't think a prostitute as such more sex traffiking or exploitation

----------


## parkerman

> So let's recap: Pat was a prostitute in the dim and distant past, Janine was a prostitute in the recent past, Glenda is currently a prostitute (albeit with just one paying customer) and now Whitney is to join the trade! I know there aren't enough jobs in Albert Square to support everyone who lives there, but this is getting ridiculous. Have the producers got a low opinion of women in general or just East End women?


Don't forget Mary Smith.

----------

Siobhan (11-01-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

> Don't forget Mary Smith.


forgot her, but as I said, I don't think it is voluntary prostitute. I think this is a gang catching her up in this

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I think you are right, Shiv

----------


## inkyskin

wonder if there'll be any ex prostitutes who will throw their toys out of the pram about this story line, complain to ofcom about how it reminds them of some tragic time in their past.

----------


## Perdita

EVIL Janine Butcher will turn pimp when she sells teenage prostitute Whitney Dean for Â£50.

Itâs the soap plotline that has caused a stir before it has even hit our screens. 

Former hooker Janine (Charlie Brooks, 29) introduces Whitney to a life of vice but the youngster doesnât even realise the first time that she has been pimped out. 

Whitney (Shona McGarty, 18) turns to Janine after falling out with her family. They hit the local nightclub where they meet a couple of fellas who later admit to Janine they think the girls are hookers. 

When Whitney gets more attention than Janine, the twisted blonde carries on with the con and tells David (Daniel Coonan, 36) it will cost him Â£50 to spend the night with her pal. 

Whitney goes home with the lad, little realising sheâs been sold. 

A show insider said: âJan*ine really has sunk to an all-time low. 

âThere is a moment where she knows what sheâs doing is wrong but she still goes ahead and does it anyway. 

âWhitney is upset when the bloke leaves pretty sharpish. Sheâs horrified when she later discovers he thought she was a hooker. 

âFrom here itâs a slippery slope. Life is going to get pretty rough for Whitney.â 

EastEnders bosses have teamed up with Comic Relief for the storyline to highlight the growing issue of young girls getting caught up in prostitution. 

Daily Star

----------

Dutchgirl (26-01-2011), lizann (25-01-2011), Siobhan (25-01-2011), tammyy2j (25-01-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

There is a separate thread for Whitney and her hooking storyline

----------


## tammyy2j

*Copy of Perdy's post* 

EVIL Janine Butcher will turn pimp when she sells teenage prostitute Whitney Dean for Â£50.

It’s the soap plotline that has caused a stir before it has even hit our screens. 

Former hooker Janine (Charlie Brooks, 29) introduces Whitney to a life of vice but the youngster doesn’t even realise the first time that she has been pimped out. 

Whitney (Shona McGarty, 18) turns to Janine after falling out with her family. They hit the local nightclub where they meet a couple of fellas who later admit to Janine they think the girls are hookers. 

When Whitney gets more attention than Janine, the twisted blonde carries on with the con and tells David (Daniel Coonan, 36) it will cost him Â£50 to spend the night with her pal. 

Whitney goes home with the lad, little realising she’s been sold. 

A show insider said: “Jan*ine really has sunk to an all-time low. 

“There is a moment where she knows what she’s doing is wrong but she still goes ahead and does it anyway. 

“Whitney is upset when the bloke leaves pretty sharpish. She’s horrified when she later discovers he thought she was a hooker. 

“From here it’s a slippery slope. Life is going to get pretty rough for Whitney.” 

EastEnders bosses have teamed up with Comic Relief for the storyline to highlight the growing issue of young girls getting caught up in prostitution. 

Daily Star

----------


## Siobhan

Will merge threads to stop double posting:

----------

tammyy2j (25-01-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Could a mod please rename thread now to Whitney

----------


## lizann

> *Copy of Perdy's post* 
> 
> EVIL Janine Butcher will turn pimp when she sells teenage prostitute Whitney Dean for Â£50.
> 
> Itâs the soap plotline that has caused a stir before it has even hit our screens. 
> 
> Former hooker Janine (Charlie Brooks, 29) introduces Whitney to a life of vice but the youngster doesnât even realise the first time that she has been pimped out. 
> 
> Whitney (Shona McGarty, 18) turns to Janine after falling out with her family. They hit the local nightclub where they meet a couple of fellas who later admit to Janine they think the girls are hookers. 
> ...


Ryan might kill her now over this

----------


## Dutchgirl

I thought that they were really insensitive to Whitney. Bianca would never have allowed her to be treated like this. Carol is such a dumb cow. She is the adult and should know better. I know she is hurting after Billy, but still. Ricky is letting me down .

----------


## Siobhan

> I thought that they were really insensitive to Whitney. Bianca would never have allowed her to be treated like this. Carol is such a dumb cow. She is the adult and should know better. I know she is hurting after Billy, but still. Ricky is letting me down .


Ricky went up in my estimation last night.. encourage Whitney to come home, explained that he loved her just as much as Tiffany and Liam and that Tiff still looks at her as a big sister.. it was Carol and her big mouth that cause all this

----------

tammyy2j (26-01-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Ricky went up in my estimation last night.. encourage Whitney to come home, explained that he loved her just as much as Tiffany and Liam and that Tiff still looks at her as a big sister.. it was Carol and her big mouth that cause all this


Yes Ricky did well last night and he was right it was all Carol's fault despite her grieve or not

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes Ricky did well last night and he was right it was all Carol's fault despite her grieve or not


His biggest mistake was moving Carol in and we know where all this leads too.. Janine is evil to get her sister in law to go on the game unwillingly...

----------


## Perdita

THESE are the pictures which show EastEnders desperate Whitney Dean taking to the streets as a teenage prostitute.

In a shocking plotline that will risk a new Albert Square storm, the 18-year-old descends into a sordid life of vice as a sex slave controlled by vicious pimp Rob.

The plotline, the first time a British soap has dealt with teen sexploitation, comes just weeks after the shows controversial cot-death saga.

Some of the scenes, set to hit our screens in March, are so disturbing that critics are already calling for them to be screened after the 9pm watershed to protect younger viewers.

Ex-Tory minister and Strictly Come Dancing star Ann Widdecombe told The People yesterday: The BBC need to think about how they handle this.

Whitneys ordeal begins when she falls for smooth-talking Rob, played by Jody Latham, who subtly manipulates her into sleeping with strangers.

In scripts seen by The People, she reveals all about their relationship when confronted by Janine Malloy.

Asked if she is having sex with men as a favour for Rob, Whitney denies she is a prostitute but admits: If he gets in schtuck I help him out. Coupla times hes got in a mess I done favours for him. For his mates. I keep em happy. Off his back. And she boasts about the way her boyfriend treats her, saying: Food, rent, booze. Anything I want. He worships me.

Whitney, played by 19-year-old actress Shona McGarty, openly gushes about her relationship with Rob saying: Were in love. Were soulmates. Why is that so hard for you to understand?

Other disturbing scenes in which Rob plies her with drugs have been filmed, but bosses have not yet decided whether to screen them in case of a viewers backlash.

Yesterday an EastEnders spokeswoman said the story did NOT amount to child prostitution, but was a serious treatment of the issue of child sexploitation.

Groomed

She stressed the plot was devised with help from the charity Comic Relief, which hopes to raise awareness of the growing problem.

The spokeswoman said: This is about Whitney being emotionally abused and groomed. It is different to prostitution. Whitney is initially not aware she is selling sex.

But the plot was already facing fierce criticism yesterday. A high proportion of EastEnders 9million viewers each week are in their teens and even younger, and BBC bosses have actively tried to target a young audience for its flagship soap.

Former government minister Ann Widdecombe claimed they should consider switching the controversial scenes to a later time slot. She said: I don't think something like this should be screened before 9pm.

There are 11-year-olds up at this time. We shouldn't be encouraging children as young as 11 to watch stuff like this.

Our pictures, below, show Whitney's pal Lauren Branning begging her to turn away from prostitution, after a sleazy punter visits the troubled teen.

Evil pimp Rob is shown bundling her out of her house and he strikes out at Janine in another scene.

Whitney is also seen in a car with her pimps driver.


A show insider admitted bosses were worried about the reaction to the plot, coming so soon after the New Years Eve cot-death story in which Ronnie Branning swapped her dead baby with Kat Moons live newborn son.

The source said: Some senior staff here are nervous about another public outcry.

There has been plenty of debate about whether hitting the viewers with another shocking story so soon after the last one is a bit risky. Some argue that its bound to cause a row and we will be facing another barrage of criticism for being too controversial.

But others say that this is a serious issue which we should not shy away from. Either way, it will provoke a reaction.

Former cast member Billy Murray, who played Walford gangster Johnny Allen, admitted the new plot was near the mark. But he added: People will vote with their feet. If they don't want to watch it, they can change channel.

Last night EastEnders defended the story, saying: In the long tradition the show has of tackling social issues, this is a storyline that looks to be exploring a growing problem that faces many young women in the UK.

Alert

Of suggestions the plot should be screened after 9pm, the spokeswoman said: Were always mindful of the time slot and scenes will be appropriate to the audience that may be watching.

Comic Reliefs Gilly Green said: We have been working on the issue of sexual exploitation for the last ten years.

It is vital that we continue to alert young people to the dangers if we are to stop them being exploited. The opportunity to work with EastEnders will make a huge audience aware of this issue.




http://www.people.co.uk/celebs-tv/ce...2039-22885172/

----------

Dazzle (30-01-2011), tammyy2j (31-01-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

It could be a good plot, and serve as a warning to vulnerable kids, if handled sensitively.

----------


## Siobhan

> It could be a good plot, and serve as a warning to vulnerable kids, if handled sensitively.


They have worked with the right charities on this so I think it will be handled well.. and from reading the above.. Whitney thinks Rob loves her and she is doing him a favour.. it doesn't seem like prostitution to her.. it was like when Tony too advantage of her.. making her believe he loved her but he was abusing her and that is where the young girl get caught in all this.. they honestly believe their "pimp" is their boyfriend who loves them

----------


## tammyy2j

So Lip from Shameless is coming in

----------


## sean slater

I think this might be the storyline that gets Janine and Ryan back together. Cos it looks like Janine is trying to help her and she knows whats going on cos she's been a prostitute herself. Ryans gotta be involved somewhere. Hopefully he will put a stop to it.

----------


## Siobhan

> I think this might be the storyline that gets Janine and Ryan back together. Cos it looks like Janine is trying to help her and she knows whats going on cos she's been a prostitute herself. Ryans gotta be involved somewhere. Hopefully he will put a stop to it.


I don't want Ryan and Janine back together and besides, it is Janine that starts her off in all this

----------


## tammyy2j

Ricky and Carol dont seem to doing nothing to help her or get her back home by the sounds of it

----------


## sean slater

> I don't want Ryan and Janine back together and besides, it is Janine that starts her off in all this


I dont know maybe i'm missing something but it doesnt sound like Janine is the one that forces Whitney into prositution. I dont know how she meets this guy though. The fact that the guy attacks Janine at one point though, seems to suggest that she tries to get in the middle of it, in order to protect her.

I think Ryan and Janine should get back together, he's not got a lot on the Square at the moment. And I cant see him staying away long. They've both done horrible things and i reckon they still love each other.

----------


## Siobhan

The spoilers say that they meet this guy in R&R who thinks they are on the game.. he goes back to the flat with Whitney and it is Janine who says he has to pay up.. so yeah.. Janine starts this all

----------


## sean slater

ah right! god. thats bad.

----------


## Perdita

John Altman has revealed that he doesn't think EastEnders' new plot is suitable for a family drama.

The actor, who played Nick Cotton in the soap, explained that children who watch the programme will be questioning the storyline which sees 17-year-old Whitney Dean (Shona McGarty) become a Â£50-a-night prostitute.

He told Now: "You've got 6-year-olds watching EastEnders while having their dinner. I don't think children of that age should be watching that sort of thing. They'll be asking, 'Mum, what's that?'"

Altman explained that he thinks the issue is one that needs to be addressed but not when there are "young viewers".

He added: "I think it's all very well that it's part of life. A lot of young ladies turn to prostitution and I've heard of students who do it to pay for their university courses. 

"It's fine as far as a storyline goes, but not when you have young viewers."

DS

----------


## Dutchgirl

> John Altman has revealed that he doesn't think EastEnders' new plot is suitable for a family drama.
> 
> The actor, who played Nick Cotton in the soap, explained that children who watch the programme will be questioning the storyline which sees 17-year-old Whitney Dean (Shona McGarty) become a Â£50-a-night prostitute.
> 
> He told Now: "You've got 6-year-olds watching EastEnders while having their dinner. I don't think children of that age should be watching that sort of thing. They'll be asking, 'Mum, what's that?'"
> 
> Altman explained that he thinks the issue is one that needs to be addressed but not when there are "young viewers".
> 
> He added: "I think it's all very well that it's part of life. A lot of young ladies turn to prostitution and I've heard of students who do it to pay for their university courses. 
> ...


Well 6 year olds have different television programmes. A 6 year old shouldn't watch a soap any time. And what time to have diner anyway.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (02-02-2011), Siobhan (02-02-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

Agreed.. 6 years is a bit too young to watch the soaps... This storyline is aimed at teenagers who need to know what they can get themselves into..

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Agreed.. 6 years is a bit too young to watch the soaps... This storyline is aimed at teenagers who need to know what they can get themselves into..


Well the reality is there.

----------

Siobhan (02-02-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> John Altman has revealed that he doesn't think EastEnders' new plot is suitable for a family drama.
> 
> The actor, who played Nick Cotton in the soap, explained that children who watch the programme will be questioning the storyline which sees 17-year-old Whitney Dean (Shona McGarty) become a Â£50-a-night prostitute.
> 
> He told Now: "You've got 6-year-olds watching EastEnders while having their dinner. I don't think children of that age should be watching that sort of thing. They'll be asking, 'Mum, what's that?'"
> 
> Altman explained that he thinks the issue is one that needs to be addressed but not when there are "young viewers".
> 
> He added: "I think it's all very well that it's part of life. A lot of young ladies turn to prostitution and I've heard of students who do it to pay for their university courses. 
> ...


And Nick Cotton selling his child and trying to kill his mother was great storylines for 6 year olds  - I agree EE is not suitable viewing for kids of that age

----------


## walsh2509

I thought it was on here the picture I seen , I seen the ones on here a couple of pages back of Whit standing waiting for a punter(s) but the one I seen for I thought she is going to lucky not to break her legs if not worse. A picture of Whit jumping out of an upstairs window and it looks high enought to cause damage.

----------


## alan45

Former Shameless star Jody Latham makes his debut in EastEnders next week, appearing as unscrupulous newcomer Rob.

As revealed last month, Rob is to play a key role in Whitney Dean's (Shona McGarty) sex exploitation storyline as he uses her for his own financial gain.

Rob is first seen on screen on Tuesday, February 22 when Whitney makes a desperate attempt to pickpocket a man. However, her attempt at petty crime goes wrong and she's grateful when Rob steps in to save the day.

Whitney is clearly taken with her new acquaintance and is keen to see him again. Later in the week, when Rob arrives back on the Square and offers to let Whitney stay with him for a while, she eventually agrees - feeling that she has nobody else to turn to as her life is spiralling out of control.

Things are expected to take a dark turn in the weeks ahead in a plot which has been developed in conjunction with Comic Relief to raise awareness of a growing problem that faces many young women in the UK.

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2011), Dutchgirl (15-02-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

Wow that sounds grim. If things could not have been worse all ready!

----------


## alan45

TROUBLED EastEnders teenager Whitney Dean will try to seduce Max Branning in a dramatic new storyline.
The tearaway - played by Shona McGarty, 19 - desperately needs cash after stepmum Bianca's (Patsy Palmer) jail sentence left her homeless.

Max (Jake Wood) offers her a job at his car dealership Branning Brothers after his daughter Lauren realises Whitney's plight.

But Whitney - who is set to become embroiled in drugs and prostitution - will soon be making a move on dad-of-three Max.

Shona previously starred in one of the soap's most explosive storylines when it was revealed she was raped by Tony King (Chris Coghill).

She said: "Max asks Lauren to work at the car lot but she tells her dad to offer the role to Whitney.

"Lauren knows that her friend needs the money right now. Whitney enjoys working there but she's not very good at taking calls.

"And she's actually quite uncomfortable being around Max as she has a bit of a crush in him."

When she kisses Max a horrified Lauren walks in on them and accuses her dad of seducing Whitney in the same way he pounced on Stacey Slater.

(c) The Sun

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Ricky Butcher is to be caught by cops trawling a dodgy red light district. 

The Walford wimp - played by Sid Owen - will be forced to beg officers to turn a blind eye to his misdemeanours when they assume he is looking to score a cheap thrill with a working girl after his mouthy wife Bianca (Patsy Palmer) recently got put in prison for assault.

However, rather than being on the prowl for sex, kind-hearted Ricky is on a desperate mission to find his troubled step-daughter Whitney Dean (Shona McGarty), who has been led into prostitution by his conniving sister Janine (Charlie Brooks).

With Whitney already hooked on drink and drugs after hooking up with evil pimp Rob Grayson (Jody Latham), who forces her to turn to the dangerous streets to work, her stepdad could be the only one to save her from his clutches.

According to the Daily Star newspaper, in scenes which are to be aired next month, a heartbroken Ricky will be close to tears as he frantically attempts to save Whitney from a life of prostitution.

However, if the devoted dad is hoping Bianca will save the day by arriving back on the scene, he could be waiting a while, as actress Patsy Palmer has admitted she is in no rush to return to the BBC One soap.

Speaking on 'Piers Morgan's Life Stories' TV series, Patsy - who gave birth to her fourth child Bertie in December - said: "I don't miss it. At the moment I'm being a mum and that's the job I want to do, so I don't miss being at work. I don't know when I'm going back.

"You could be watching it one minute then it's your funeral the next. You never know."

(C) BANG Media International

----------

tammyy2j (24-02-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

This might be best in thread already about Whitney and prostitution maybe a mod might please move

----------

Perdita (24-02-2011)

----------


## alan45

EastEnders star Sid Owen has announced that he plans to take a break from the soap.

The actor, who plays Ricky Butcher on the Walford serial, handed in his notice to bosses last week and will make his departure in the summer, The Mirror reports.

Owen is following in the footsteps of his screen wife Patsy Palmer (Bianca Butcher), who is currently out of contract with EastEnders and concentrating on motherhood following the arrival of her fourth child Bertie.

A BBC spokesperson said: "Sid will be taking a short break from filming but we fully expect to see Ricky and Bianca return to Albert Square in 2012, when Patsy also returns."

In a statement, Owen explained that he plans to focus on charity work in the coming months. He commented: "I will be taking a break from EastEnders so that I can dedicate more time to Drop 4 Drop, a charity to help alleviate the global water crisis in the developing world. Ricky will definitely be returning to Walford at some point next year."

Owen has played Ricky on and off since 1988. His current stint began in 2008 when Ricky returned to Albert Square for the funeral of his father Frank, before deciding to stick around on a permanent basis.

----------

Dutchgirl (27-02-2011), tammyy2j (02-03-2011)

----------


## walsh2509

Seen a post of a pic somewhere of Whit jumping from a bedroom window to get away, looked a big enough drop to do damage.

----------


## alan45

A hard-hitting EastEnders storyline inspired a girl to tell police that she had been the victim of sexual abuse, a court has heard.

At Peterborough Crown Court yesterday, Marcus Matsumoto-Quincey, 39, stood accused of grooming the girl in question by offering her lifts home from school when she was 13 or 14.

The Mirror reports that Matsumoto-Quincey faces an allegation of having sex with the teenager at a B&B in 2004 after lying to staff that they were father and daughter.

The girl is said to have denied that they had sex when her parents became aware of the alleged relationship in 2005, but later spoke to police after watching Whitney Dean's (Shona McGarty) sexual abuse storyline in 2008.

Prosecutor Simon Thomas told the court: "There was a storyline about abuse on EastEnders at the end of 2008 and she told her parents. There was an 18-year age gap between them and the prosecution says the defendant exploited the age gap."

Matsumoto-Quincey has denied the allegations and the trial continues.

----------

Siobhan (02-03-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

It is always good to hear stuff like this.. making a difference, even to one person is worth it especially in cases like this

----------

parkerman (02-03-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

So what happens the kids and Whitney if Ricky is also leaving?

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jody Latham has insisted that fans will get used to his northern accent.

The actor, who plays Rob Grayson in the BBC One soap, has received criticism for his Burnley accent after fans struggled to understand him.

According to The People, one viewer said on Twitter: "He is TOO northern. I wish he'd tone it down."

Latham, who also played Lip Gallagher in Channel 4's Shameless, said: "I'm sorry people are having *difficulty with my accent. I'm sure the great fans of EastEnders will get used to it!"

He joined the show last month as part of Whitney Dean's (Shona McGarty) sex exploitation storyline.

DS

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shona McGarty has revealed that she met four victims of sexual exploitation to prepare for her current storyline.

The actress plays Whitney Dean in the soap, who is groomed by pimp Rob Grayson (Jody Latham). McGarty admitted that it was shocking to hear details of real-life cases.

"They all came down to the studio and we just sat together and talked for hours," she told the Sunday Mirror. "It's *absolutely shocking that this actually happens to girls of such a young age. The youngest one I met was only 13. It stunned me how easy it was for these young girls to be manipulated.

"What shocked me was how lovely and normal these girls were. They could have been the kind of girls I hang around with. I knew it would be upsetting to meet these girls, but I needed to fully understand what they'd gone through. It's such an important subject and not enough parents with young daughters and even sons know about it."

She continued: "This is going to be a continuing *storyline - it's not just going to be brushed under the carpet. Whitney will live in fear that Rob and his gang are going to come after her when she escapes. That's what these people do. They don't just leave you to get on with your life. In their mind they own you."

McGarty added that she would like the plot to raise awareness and lead to proper sentences for people who exploit youngsters because the current conviction rate "isn't good enough".

DS

----------

Dutchgirl (13-03-2011), JustJodi (21-03-2011), StarsOfCCTV (14-03-2011)

----------


## owenlee4me

Miserable teenagers especially Lauren and Whit 
LET'S HOPE I CAN PUT MY OPINION HERE?????

I am at a loss why anyone is even bothered bout Whit coming back, i mean there is nothing remotely interesting about her, infact let Lauren find her and then they can both disappear together. Coz she is another miserable moany sulky stroppy teenager.

i know that probably 75% of teenagers are huffy stroppy miserys with mega attitude, but do we have to keep having it shoved in our faces,  and maybe not every teen is a pain in the butt, there just in Enders, give me Tiff and Liam any day!

----------


## owenlee4me

maybe teens feel they have to do what they do in awful situ's but for it to be shown on peak tv?, which may give kids ideas rather than it be shocking, and scary?

maybe a more informative line should be taken in this story, showing how they can be helped and made aware long before they become stroppy teens and noone really caring about them. 
is it any wonder it was 2 weeks before whit was missed, think i would have been glad to have her away for 2 weeks!

My friend had an awful experience whilst a kid,  she was (and still is) a wonderful lovely girl, no one know what she went through,  she never even thought about running away, why, coz she was not aware of it, so just endured her situation tried to trust her friends then someone was kind enough to notice that she was not happy etc
not all troubled kids are *******,

----------


## Siobhan

Owenleeme - the point of this week EE was to highlight sex exploitation and the situation trouble teens/girls do get themselves into. Choosing Whitney was the perfect case as she was in a place where she was getting crap from all sides and felt she had nothing left. She meets a "nice" man who manipulates her into thinking what she is doing is for the good of both of them. EE did a lot of research into this and they were asked to highlight this as part of red nose week. 
Teens go missing and are not missed cause people think they are just having a strop... Janine had a major part to play in this as she told everyone Whitney was with her brother so they gave her space to cool down, so to speak... if they had known earlier that she was not with Ryan...something would have been done about it.. You have to remember that Janine told her family that Whitney was still angry and needed time and space while at the same time telling Whitney that her family didn't want her around. 

Put yourself in that situation.. your boyfriend was sleeping with your gran, your mum was taken to jail (step mum so Whitney doesn't even feel like she should stay as she is not really family) and your friend accusing you of sleeping with her dad, your flatmate tells you to get money or get out and along comes a "savour"  offering you a place to stay rent free, a shoulder to cry on and "love"...

----------


## owenlee4me

SIOBHAN
yes i do watch it and know the story, 
my point is, perhaps not quite so long winded, 
that there are other teens who are not stroppy and are missed, but the worry is, showing YOU CAN ALWAYS RUN AWAY is not the answer.
awareness is needed big time long before they become pains in the butt,

----------


## Siobhan

> SIOBHAN
> yes i do watch it and know the story, 
> my point is, perhaps not quite so long winded, 
> that there are other teens who are not stroppy and are missed, but the worry is, showing YOU CAN ALWAYS RUN AWAY is not the answer.
> awareness is needed big time long before they become pains in the butt,


They kept it that long as it had to coincide with RND.. yes I agreed about the running away is not always the answer.. but that is what a lot of teens feel or there would be such a focus on this.
As for awareness, Janine did her part in this.. Ricky was always aware and did want her back home.. 1st time is was Carol who stopped it when Ricky got through to her and 2nd time was Janine telling her that she was not wanted... As a teen, if you feel you are not wanted at home, where do you go to?? 
Parents need to be aware and perhaps this is also part of this storyline.. Parents, by watching this, might be come more aware of how their teens are behaving and try talk to them about this.. 
In a sense Whitney didn't really run away.. she went of for a weekend with Rob and he manipulated her to stay and do what she is doing.. It is not like she just packed a bag and was picked up off the street.

----------


## owenlee4me

*ah well guess as long as the message is getting through to vunerable people then it's been worth it*

----------

Siobhan (18-03-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

> *ah well guess as long as the message is getting through to vunerable people then it's been worth it*


Yeah.. that is the point of this.. if it can save even just one person (like the Tony abuse storyline did) then it was worth doing

----------


## amzzio

i think its making teenagers more aware of what situation they could get themselves into. that something that sounds too good to be true probably is. i think its a great storyline highlighting the dangers out there and therefore opening your eyes and making you more aware of the evils that can fall on you at any moment.i just hate that stuff like this goes on around us. itll certainly open my eyes to realise that these things really happen.

----------

Siobhan (19-03-2011), StarsOfCCTV (19-03-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

Well the mind is such a weird thing. maybe you know it is to good to be true. Maybe you sense something is not quite right. But still one can get into situations which are unavoidable.  
Thugs like Rob can smell troubled teens miles away and know how to play them. It is so nasty.

I work at a Special Needs Primary school and always hope girls do not end up in bad situations.

----------


## tammyy2j



----------


## Siobhan

thank Tammy.. I got to see it last night on BBC 3.. it was very dark and scary.. Glad she got out.. Rob is evil!!

----------


## alan45

DESPERATE Ricky Butcher shows a young hooker a snap of his vulnerable step-daughter Whitney - and lands in trouble with police.
EastEnders' dozy mechanic, played by Sid Owen, heads into a red-light district hoping to find wayward Whitney (Shona McGarty) and take her safely home to Albert Square.

But police mistake him for a kerb crawler and he has to beg them not to throw the book at him in the episode to be aired next Tuesday.

(c) THe Sun

----------

Dazzle (02-04-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Jody Latham has revealed that he is keen to reprise his role as EastEnders villain Rob Grayson.

The actor's sinister character appeared on the BBC soap in February and March, playing a key role in Whitney Dean's sexual exploitation storyline as he used her for his own financial gain.

In an interview with OK magazine, Latham spoke of how much he enjoyed his time in Walford and the experience of playing a bad guy.

He explained: "I always say it's better to play the bad guy - everyone remembers the bad guy. They get the best endings.

"I had an absolutely great time on EastEnders. It was a breath of fresh air. Everyone was laid back and everybody gets on so well. It's very friendly."

Discussing the possibility of a future comeback for Rob, he added: "Judging from the way it was left, the door is wide open, so you never know. I would love to come back and cause some trouble."

Latham recently admitted that he shed tears after meeting real-life prostitutes to research Whitney and Rob's dark plotline.

DS

----------


## Perdita

Jody Latham is returning to EastEnders as evil pimp Rob Grayson, it has been confirmed.

The actor will rejoin the BBC One soap over the coming weeks to film the conclusion of Whitney Dean's sex exploitation storyline.

A source told the Daily Star Sunday: "Whitney will not be going back on the streets but the writers felt the storyline needed to be tied up so Jody is coming back for a couple of episodes. Whitney is currently having to come to terms with everything that she did while under Rob's spell and she's not coping very well.

"She's trying to move on but, with everyone knowing that she worked as a prostitute, she's finding it all very *difficult. The writers decided it would be good for her to come face to face with Rob again once she's strong enough to do so.

"They've written the conclusion to her storyline and Jody will be back to film the dramatic ending in a couple of weeks time. Rob is set to finally get his comeuppance."

A spokesman said: "Jody Latham will be returning to EastEnders to conclude Whitney's *storyline."

Latham recently admitted that he wanted to reprise his role as Rob, saying "everyone remembers the bad guy".


DS

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shona McGarty has insisted that she has no problems with the controversial storylines on the show.

The actress, 19, plays Whitney Dean in the BBC One soap, who was recently involved in a sex exploitation plot.

Speaking to the News of the World, she said: "I'm never scared when EastEnders gives me a controversial storyline. Two years ago I sat at home dreaming of this opportunity, so I still feel just so lucky to be on the show.

"It's one thing after another for Whitney but filming doesn't leave me drained.

"When I leave the set I'm Shona and I leave Whitney's problems behind."

It has since been confirmed that Whitney's evil pimp Rob Grayson - played by Jody Latham - is returning to Albert Square.

DS

----------


## Dutchgirl

Shona does a great job. She could be the next Lacey.

----------


## Perdita

An EastEnders stuntman has been injured after falling from a pier and smashing his head on rocks during filming for the soap, reports have revealed.

The 21-year-old was shooting a fight scene on location in Southend, Essex when a gust of wind threw him off balance and caused the accident, according to The Mirror.

It is thought that the man was standing in for actor Neil McDermott for scenes which see his character Ryan Malloy clash with evil pimp Rob Grayson after tracking him down in the seaside resort.

Discussing the accident, a source told the newspaper: "The two come to blows, but the scene went wrong and one of them fell off. I heard one of the paramedics say that he was moving, but it looked like a very serious incident."

The stuntman was reportedly taken to Queen's Hospital in Romford after the accident and was said to be in a critical condition last night.

An EastEnders spokesperson said: "We can confirm that a stuntman was injured. We all wish him a speedy recovery."

In the storyline, Ryan's half-sister Whitney Dean (Shona McGarty) was groomed by Rob earlier this year, leaving the barman furious when he later found out what had happened. Jody Latham has reprised his role as Rob to conclude the plot.

EastEnders legend June Brown has also been filming in Southend for scenes which see her character Dot Branning reunited with estranged sister Rose.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shona McGarty has today been shooting scenes with returnee Jody Latham for the conclusion to the soap's sexual exploitation storyline.

The pair were spotted filming on location in Southend, Essex for episodes which see their characters Whitney Dean and Rob Grayson come face-to-face for the first time in months.

Earlier this year, viewers saw Rob befriend Whitney when she was at her most vulnerable, grooming the troubled teenager before using her for his own financial gain.

Whitney eventually escaped Rob's clutches after seeing his true colours, but scenes shot today saw the pair exchange angry words during a confrontation in the seaside town, the Daily Mail reports.

EastEnders bosses confirmed Latham's return last month and he is expected to be back on screen for a couple of episodes to conclude the prostitution plot.

Earlier this week, it emerged that Whitney's half-brother Ryan Malloy (Neil McDermott) will also feature in the Southend-set episodes, confronting Rob after tracking him down in the resort. A stuntman for the soap was injured after suffering an accident during the filming of a fight scene between the two characters.

EastEnders legend June Brown has also been filming in Southend for scenes which see her character Dot Branning reunited with estranged sister Rose.

----------


## alan45

THE dramatic EastEnders prostitution storyline comes to an explosive ending as Whitney Dean confronts her evil pimp Rob Grayson. 
The troubled teen, played by Shona McGarty, angrily shouts at her on-screen lover Rob (Jody Latham) in an emotional exchange. 

It comes after her brother Ryan Malloy (Neil McDermott) discovers Rob has sexually exploited her. 

He finds Rob with Whitney and confronts him - ending up with the men fighting. 

Afterwards Rob menacingly grabs Whitney's face and his angry words reduce her to tears. 

The scenes were shot on the pier at Southend, Essex, and will be seen on BBC1's EastEnders later this summer. 



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz1OqJLWUAH

----------


## parkerman

> THE dramatic EastEnders prostitution storyline comes to an explosive ending


Set to rock the Square?

----------


## moonstorm

I am very surprised the square is still standing the amount of times it has been rocked by explosions!!

----------

alan45 (10-06-2011), JustJodi (10-06-2011), lizann (10-06-2011), parkerman (10-06-2011), tammyy2j (24-06-2011)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' forthcoming seaside episodes set in Southend, Essex have been tipped to boost the town's visitor numbers.

June Brown (Dot Branning), Shona McGarty (Whitney Dean), Ricky Norwood (Fatboy Chubb) and Neil McDermott (Ryan Malloy) are among the cast members who have been filming in the resort over the past few days.

Local funpark Adventure Island was one of the locations used for filming as Whitney and Fatboy pay a visit to the attraction in one of the episodes.

"EastEnders being here is a great advert for Southend," Adventure Island boss Phillip Miller told the Essex Echo.

"The genuine East-Enders, who used to flock to Southend for days out and who may not have been here for some years as it was a bit run down, will get this opportunity to see what fantastic changes have been made to the town. It will bring them back in droves."

EastEnders is expected to screen four episodes set in the town in August. One storyline sees Dot reunited with her estranged sister Rose, who lives by the seaside.

Another plot sees Whitney come face-to-face with sinister Rob Grayson again during her visit, while Ryan is expected to have a heated confrontation with the evil pimp.

----------

megan999 (10-06-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders star Neil McDermott has decided to leave the show after two years in Walford, it has been announced.

The actor's character Ryan Malloy is to have a "dramatic" exit storyline which will air later in the year, the Daily Star Sunday reports.

An EastEnders spokesperson told the newspaper: "We can confirm Neil is leaving EastEnders. It was a mutual decision that was made before Christmas when Neil's contract came up for renewal and we wish him all the best for the future.

"His exit storyline will be dramatic and fans will not be disappointed."

Full details of Ryan's departure are being kept under wraps, but it is thought that it could involve his upcoming animosity with evil pimp Rob Grayson, who used the barman's half-sister Whitney Dean (Shona McGarty) for his own financial gain in a sex exploitation storyline.

Earlier this month, McDermott and Jody Latham, who plays Rob, filmed climactic showdown scenes on location in Southend, Essex. Reports today suggest that both characters may be left in jeopardy following the clash.

"The scenes are going to be explosive. The fight ends with a dramatic cliffhanger where viewers will be left wondering if either of them survives," an insider told the tabloid.

McDermott joined EastEnders in early 2009 and his most memorable storyline saw Ryan at the centre of a love triangle involving his scheming wife Janine and fan favourite Stacey Branning. The plot culminated in Stacey's departure in 2010's Christmas Day episode.

----------


## Perdita

It's not often that the residents of EastEnders escape the confines of Walford for a day out of E20 - and it seems that they're stringing out the forthcoming Southend storyline for as long as possible.

As previously reported by Mail Online, Whitney Dean is at the popular Essex seaside resort as the last scenes of her prostitution storyline are played out. 

In scenes filmed yesterday, she is seen grabbing some fish and chips with her friend Fatboy, which they eat with a liberal helping of arguments as well as the more standard salt and vinegar.  

Carrying a large teddy - which Fatboy may have won for her at the funfair - and sporting neon pink fingernails, pink lined hoodie and leggings with trainers, Whitney does manage a smile however once they have finished their greasy meal.

Fatboy, played by Ricky Norwood, 23, and Whitney, played by Shona McGarty, 19, have been filming in Southend for a few weeks now. 

They've been seen having a blazing row outside the B&B where they're staying but kissing and making up afterwards, and going on the rollercoaster at the funfair.  *   I thought he loves Mercy * 

It appears that kind-hearted Fatboy has come to rescue his friend from falling into the clutches of evil Rob and being sexually exploited once more.

Whitney has been seen fighting off Rob once more as they walked along Southend seafront.

Meanwhile, rumours abound that Ryan Malloy is set for a dramatic exit from the Square which could be linked to scenes filmed on the town's pier which left a stuntman injured.

Apparently, shortly after discovering that his sister Whitney had been sexually exploited, Ryan decides to track down her pimp Rob and finds him at the pier with Whitney.

In true EastEnders style a fight then breaks out between Ryan, played by Neil McDermott, 30, and Rob, played Jody Latham, 29, and they tussle on the pier.

Filming earlier this month almost ended in tragedy when a stunt went wrong. 

A 21-year-old stuntman, who was playing McDermott's double, is believed to have been blown off the pier and hit his head on rocks below.

A spokesperson for EastEnders later confirmed: 'We can confirm that a stuntman was injured. We all wish him a speedy recovery.'

Of the scenes between Ryan and Rob, an EastEnders source said: 'When he comes face to face with the man who pimped out his little sister he's not going to hold back.

'The scenes are going to be explosive. The fight ends with a dramatic cliff-hanger where viewers will be left wondering if either of them survives.'

Ryan joined the Albert Square cast in 2009 and has been involved in a series of hard-hitting storylines ever since.

A show spokesperson said that the decision for him to leave was made in December and was mutual. 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz1Pyhsh4V1

----------


## Siobhan

ah, isn't mercy leaving.. So fatboy gets with Whitney

----------


## alan45

RYAN Malloy leaves little sister Whitney Dean in tears as he bids farewell in his final EastEnders scene.
The Walford lad, played by Neil McDermott, flees after having an explosive fight with her pimp Rob on Southend pier.
Fearing he'll be caught by cops for what he's done to the villain, he goes on the run - leaving Whitney (Shona McGarty) devastated.



His troubled sister - who was forced into prostitution by Rob (played by Jody Latham) - manages to get her hands on cash for him before he makes his escape.
The pair say their final goodbyes then he disappears into the crowd.
Ryan first appeared on the soap in April 2009. His last scenes will air later this summer.


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz1Q9Bcl48t

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders character Ryan Malloy will leave Albert Square after murdering Whitney's pimp, it has been reported.

Following a showdown on Southend Pier, Ryan will kill Rob Grayson (Jody Latham) as revenge for forcing his sister into prostitution.

Ryan, played by Neil McDermott, will say his goodbyes to Whitney (Shona McGarty) before disappearing into the crowd and going on the run from police.

"Ryan's been involved in some big storylines so we wanted him to leave in typically dramatic fashion," a source told the News of the World.

"Neil felt it was time for him to spend more time with his family. However, he has not been killed off, so there is always a chance he could return in the future."

McDermott announced he was quitting the BBC One soap last week.

----------


## alan45

EastEnders revisits Whitney Dean's dark storyline with Rob Grayson next week as she comes face-to-face with the evil pimp once again. Horrified that Rob has returned to Walford, Whitney spots an opportunity to make her escape when she sees Fatboy, Dot, Heather and Shirley about to head off for a holiday in Southend. Tagging along with them on the trip, Whitney thinks that she's found a safe haven - but Rob follows her and it's not long before he makes his presence knownâ¦ Here, Shona McGarty, who plays Whitney, chats to Digital Spy about the dramatic episodes ahead for her character.

It's been a big year for you on EastEnders with another high-profile storyline. Have you enjoyed it?
"Yeah, I'm privileged - I've been so lucky with the storylines that I've been given. I think they've all been really important storylines and I'm really grateful that I've had some good feedback so far. And obviously that feedback's not just for me but for the show, too - it's important that we do it properly, we do our research and we make it look as real as possible. I'm really honoured to have been given the opportunities that I have." 

EastEnders worked with Comic Relief for Whitney's sexual exploitation storyline to raise awareness of the issue. When the episodes aired in March, did they have the impact that you'd all hoped for?
"Yes. I've had members of the public say to me that they can't believe these things can happen so quickly - that a vulnerable young girl can meet someone and something like this can happen to them. I think people had overlooked it or weren't really aware of the issue at all, or they thought it was something that happened overseas but not here. But it happens absolutely everywhere and there's so many cases, which I was shocked about when I did my research. I don't think I'd been fully aware of it, either." 


When you get a gritty storyline like this one, do you take it home with you or are you able to switch off from it?
"Well, I did a lot of research and I met some real-life victims of sexual exploitation. That was a real insight and it felt a lot more real. I really felt for them and I felt like I really needed to do this storyline properly for them. But at the same time, I don't take anything home with me - I literally leave Whitney at the gate and take Shona home." 

We're about to see Rob make a surprise return into Whitney's life. What's her reaction when they come face-to-face again?
"When Rob returns, it's the worst thing that's happened to Whitney in her life - she relives all of those dreaded moments. Whitney was sexually exploited but I'm not sure that she even fully realises that she was - she finds it very hard to speak about it. So you can imagine that when Whitney sees Rob for the first time in such a long time, she's absolutely devastated. She feels like it's happening all over again and she doesn't know where to go." 

Is that why Whitney heads off to Southend with Fatboy and Dot - she wants to be as far away from Rob as possible?
"Yes. Whitney literally jumps in front of the car - it's a massive cry for help. She doesn't tell anyone what's happened, but she just asks Fatboy whether she can get in and where him and Dot are going. She doesn't really care where they're going - she just wants to be taken away from Walford because Rob is there and he's so dangerous." 

Whitney must feel even worse when Rob follows her to Southendâ¦
"Definitely - Whitney thinks that she's got away and Rob doesn't know where she's gone. She decides that she can stay there for as long as she needs to, and then when she goes back everything will be fine. But little does she know, Rob is just around the cornerâ¦" 


When Rob approaches Whitney and they get talking, is there a sense that she could be fooled by him all over again?
"There is, and I think it's not really a surprise that Whitney is tempted. If anyone shows Whitney a bit of attention, she's so confused because she never really got much attention as a child - and the attention that she did get came in completely the wrong way with Tony. So I think there is a chance that Whitney will fall for it - just because she's so lost." 

How does Fatboy fit into the situation? Does he become quite protective over Whitney?
"Big time! Fatboy becomes her closest friend while they're away - he almost becomes her saviour. At one point, Whitney's waiting in her hotel room for Fatboy and there's a knock on the door. Whitney thinks that it's Fatboy, but it turns out that it's Rob. Later, though, Fatboy does turn up and the next thing Whitney sees is him and Rob fighting on the floor." 

What happens next?
"Fatboy calls Ryan, who then turns up in Southend. Whitney is so happy that Ryan is there and she thinks that everything will be okay now. But all I can say is that everything goes horribly wrongâ¦" 


Whatever happens, we know that it's Neil McDermott's last week on screen. Were you sad to see him go?
"Absolutely. In Ryan's last scene, Whitney is absolutely devastated and she cannot stop crying. But I felt the same way and when they called 'cut', I couldn't stop crying! I was in hysterics - I was so upset." 

Did you enjoy doing all of the on-location filming in Southend?
"Yeah - I absolutely loved it! It made a really nice change to be away from the studio, but the weather was a bit unpredictable - one minute it was raining and the next it was sunny. That was a bit of a nightmare - I didn't know what to put in my suitcase! But after a really long and hard day's filming - where we'd be shouting, screaming and trying to find that dark place inside of our characters - we'd all sit down for a nice meal in the evening and chill out. We'd run lines together and we all really bonded, actually. We do bond in the studio, but at the same time we're all rushing around and sometimes just passing each other in the hallway. But in Southend, it was really, really nice - we all got on so well. Everyone sat down together - make-up, lighting, camera - and we all really got to know each other." 

What has Jody Latham, who plays Rob, been like to work with on the storyline?
"He's amazing - I really respect him as a person, as well as an actor. I think he's very brave to play a character like that, and I felt the same way about Chris Coghill, who had the role of Tony. It's something that could be frowned upon among some of the viewers who take it so seriously, but Jody played that role really, really well. He scared me when he was doing his lines! He's brilliant. We also had a lot of fun on set together - working with him was a really good laugh."

Do you think Whitney will struggle without Ryan around?
"Well, Whitney has still got people around but she's not related to them. She's actually not related to anyone on the Square - all she's got now is the kids, Pat, Fatboy and Lauren. I think Whitney also feels like she's being judged by everyone at the moment. What's interesting is that she's always worn a lot of jewellery, and after playing her for a little while now, I believe that is kind of her armour - that is her safety and it's almost a mask for her. She tries to seem strong and act like she doesn't care that so many bad things have happened to her, but that's a bit of a front." 

Do you think Whitney has forgiven Carol yet, or is there still bad blood between the two of them?
"I think Whitney is so scared of being judged by Carol, but obviously Carol has got a past and the two characters have their own history with Connor. I don't think Whitney has quite forgiven that yet. I think Whitney will be polite to Carol, but it's very uncomfortable when they're together." 


As you mentioned, Fatboy becomes a big support for Whitney in Southend. Do you think they work best as friends or could it become something more?
"I think it could become something more in the future, but I think the danger there is that they might ruin their friendship. Like I said, if someone shows Whitney a bit of affection, she thinks that they instantly love her. She's just craving love all the time, so there would be a danger of Whitney ruining her friendship with Fatboy." 

We've seen some really nice scenes between Whitney and Lauren, so can we expect that friendship to be explored more?
"Yeah, definitely. I think Whitney and Lauren are going to be really, really good friends. But at the moment, I think Lauren is very closed-off. She would tell Whitney little bits of gossip and they'd have some teenage chat, but she perhaps wouldn't tell her about other stuff that's going on in her life. On the other hand, Whitney would tell Lauren everything that's going on - she likes to just get it out! Because Lauren is so closed-off, I'd really like there to be an emotional scene for Lauren and Whitney to strengthen that friendship. But they'll be friends for a long time, I'm sure." 


After so many hard times for Whitney, would you like some happier storylines or do you prefer the more dramatic material?
"I've always really liked the dramatic stuff - it's a challenge, and I like a challenge because it's always really nice as an actress to do that. But at the same time, you can almost forget how to play happy scenes! (Laughs) At the moment, I am filming happier scenes for Whitney with Tyler and the young lot, which is really nice, because I'm trying to put a bit of comedy into Whitney. But I'm also trying to use that comedy as another part of Whitney's armour. Also, she's not wearing any jewellery at the moment - because of everything that's happened to her, she's almost forgotten to wear it. She's a bit different in what we're filming right now." 

Have you enjoyed working with the new Moons?
"Yeah, they're great! They've really spiced up the show, I think. And I'm sure that the girls are going to absolutely love them! I think they're doing some really, really good stuff at the moment, and they're so nice to work with." 

We know that Patsy Palmer is coming back later in the year, so are you looking forward to that?
"I can't wait! She sent me a little picture of her baby, but I haven't physically seen him yet, so I can't wait for that. It'll be great to have her back." 


Pam St Clement is also part of your extended family on the show, so are you disappointed that she's bowing out?
"I am - but I'm not entirely sure how she's leaving yet, which as a viewer I'm really curious about! I really want to know what's going to happen. But I don't want her to go - it's going to be the end of an era, and the end of an earring! (Laughs) Maybe Whitney will start wearing big earrings and take her place! I'm sure that it'll be a great storyline coming up and some really emotional stuff. Pam's great - she's absolutely amazing." 

Finally, is there anyone at EastEnders who you'd love to have more scenes with?
"I'd have to say Cheryl Fergison. We've had a few scenes together, but that was years ago. I think Heather is a great character. I think it'd be great for Whitney to be around someone who is genuinely nice, with no hidden agenda. Heather is really sweet, she means everything she says and I think she'd be great for Whitney to have a chat with. I also think she'd make Whitney laugh!"

----------

Dutchgirl (17-08-2011), tammyy2j (17-08-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Could Alan's thread Shona McGarty - Whitney DS Interview be moved in here please?

----------


## Siobhan

Done

----------

tammyy2j (17-08-2011)

----------


## Perdita

TROUBLED EastEnders teenager Whitney Dean will move on from her sex exploitation ordeal by choosing between two different admirers.
The former prostitute, played by Shona McGarty, will soon have both charmer Tyler Moon and cheeky Fatboy Chubb chasing her.

Viewers have already seen her grow close to Fatboy. He comforted her following her brother Ryan's confrontation with her ex-pimp Rob Grayson on Southend pier. Now Tyler is about to start wooing her as well.

A Walford insider said: "Whitney's had an awful year and a new romance is just what she needs to help her move on.

"She'll need to choose wisely in deciding who will be the best boyfriend."

Whitney was forced into a life of vice this year by pimp Rob.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...-triangle.html

----------


## owenlee4me

*ahh let her fall for fat boy, he's mint, and after all she does not need another "wide boy"
AND TYLER WILL ALWAYS FIND A GIRL/WOMAN TO TRAP, HEY HOW ABOUT KIM*

----------

Dazzle (05-09-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

She will break Fatboy's heart  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shona McGarty has offered her take on her character's love triangle storyline, admitting that Whitney Dean would pick Tyler Moon over Fatboy Chubb.

Tyler (Tony Discipline) and Fatboy are both currently harbouring feelings for Whitney, but things become complicated in next week's episodes when Tyler is seriously injured by a fearsome opponent in a boxing match.

Viewers will see Tyler have a violent fit in the ring before being rushed to hospital, where Whitney waits anxiously at his bedside.

Speaking to Inside Soap about the storyline, McGarty explained: "Whitney genuinely thinks Tyler's going to die because the fit he has in the boxing ring is just so shocking. She's absolutely devastated. She feels that everything is slipping away from her - it's like her one chance at true love has gone."

Asked what Whitney would do if Tyler recovered and she was forced to choose between him and Fatboy, the actress replied: "She'd definitely pick Tyler because she likes a bit of drama! Whitney wouldn't want things to be boring - that's not to say that Fatboy's dull, but things would just be too nice with him and she knows life isn't like that the whole time.

"Off screen, my mates are all jealous that I've got two boys fighting over me. They're always saying to me, 'Can you get me Fatboy's number?' They love all the guys in the show!"

Ricky Norwood, who plays Fatboy, recently warned that there will be "lots of ifs and buts" for his character and Whitney in the coming months.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shona McGarty has revealed the inspiration behind her style change.

McGarty, who plays Whitney Dean in the Albert Square serial, said that co-star Patsy Palmer has helped her mature.

The 19-year-old told the Daily Mail: "My style has really changed since I started on EastEnders.

"I'd never go out now in the tight, short, busty things I used to wear. When you're younger, you think you need to show off all this flesh, but you don't.

"I've learnt from people like Patsy. She used to show all her bits off when she was my age, but she's grown up, too."

McGarty's alter ego Whitney is currently involved in a love triangle storyline with Tyler Moon and Fatboy Chubb.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shona McGarty has revealed that she is pleased to have more "emotional" scenes on the way as Walford's Whitney Dean.

The actress confirmed that there will be more turbulent times ahead for her troubled character in upcoming episodes.

In recent months, Whitney has tried to move on from her ordeal with evil Rob Grayson by embarking on a relationship with Arthur 'Fat Boy' Chubb (Ricky Norwood). However, she is also harbouring feelings for Tyler Moon, played by Tony Discipline.

Asked what is coming up for Whitney, McGarty told What's On TV: "Another emotional rollercoaster - as usual for Whitney, I think! But you'll have to watch it."

Discussing her darker plotlines, she continued: "I don't mind [them]. As an actress, I like the challenge of a dramatic storyline. But if I get a comedy scene, I find it very difficult to do it, actually. I prefer the crying to the laughing!"

McGarty also paid tribute to former co-star Pam St Clement, who made her final appearance as Albert Square legend Pat Evans on New Year's Day.

She said: "I think she's going to be truly missed. It's not going to be the same without her, I think. She's such a legendary character."

EastEnders continues tonight at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## alan45

EastEnders bosses have dismissed claims that Shona McGarty is quitting the soap.

Newspaper reports today (May 11) have suggested that the actress wants time away from her role as Whitney Dean to pursue a singing career.

The speculation began after McGarty told the Daily Star: "I love Motown music and singing has always been a passion of mine. It's a real dilemma as I love acting but I also want to sing. I want to do something with music."

However, an EastEnders spokesperson told Digital Spy this morning: "There is absolutely no truth in the report that Shona has quit EastEnders."

A Walford insider added: "Shona is a great singer and this is perhaps something that she would like to pursue in the future. However, she is really happy at EastEnders and has no plans to leave the show."

McGarty has been playing Whitney since 2008.

----------


## alan45

Shona McGarty has been suspended from EastEnders for four weeks, it has been confirmed.

The 20-year-old, who plays Whitney Dean on the Walford soap, was punished after being previously warned about her persistent lateness to arrive on set, according to the Daily Star Sunday. 

She was reportedly told of her suspension personally by EastEnders executive producer Lorraine Newman, who was said to have "read the riot act" to McGarty after the actress's behaviour irritated cast members and crew.

A BBC source revealed to the paper: "Shona failed to turn up on time on more than one occasion and was really laid back about why she was late. People are understanding when it's once or even twice but her lateness was becoming a huge problem.

"It regularly held up the filming of vital scenes and angered fellow cast and crew members who were forced to work late because of her. Like all soaps, everyone works long, hard days so when things are prolonged because of one person it doesn't go down well on set.

"There were a lot of unhappy people so Lorraine had no choice but to take action. Shona was read the riot act and apologised for her behaviour. Obviously, she's not happy about what's happened and was quite upset about it all afterwards."

An EastEnders spokesperson also confirmed: "Shona has been suspended for repeatedly being late."

McGarty was previously reported to have got herself into trouble after throwing yoghurt around in a branch of Asda in March, along with boyfriend and co-star Matt Lapinskas (Anthony Moon)

----------


## lizann

They should fire her has been a useless character since the end of the Tony storyline and no point of her without Bianca

----------


## owenlee4me

Totally agree, why keep characters that don't bring much entertainment value???
More like Kim and AJ, least you get a chuckle with those!!

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shona McGarty has spoken about her recent suspension.

The actress - who plays Whitney Dean in the BBC soap - was suspended without pay in July for repeated lateness.

The 20-year-old returned to work three weeks ago, apologising for her unprofessional behaviour.

She stated that she is aware of her "luck" in having a role in such a popular soap, and that she vows to improve her working life.

"Being suspended made me realise how lucky I am to be in such a loved show â I've really learned my lesson," she told the Daily Star.

"I'm just going to stay in from now on instead of going out all the time and I'm going to try to be good.

"I think I'll buy a big alarm clock with bells on so I'm never late again."

McGarty said that her co-star Patsy Palmer helped her get through her time away from the soap.

"It's like a massive family at EastEnders and everyone supports each other.

"Patsy is my biggest rock, she was really there for me and helped me through it."

The actress teased that her character Whitney will feature in some big plots in the near future.

"It's great being back because I've really enjoyed getting my teeth into some new storylines," she said.

"Whitney is a troubled character but she's got some happiness and naughtiness coming up."

Former EastEnders star Barbara Windsor recently criticised the lateness culture on the soap.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Whitney Dean is to cheat on her fiancÃ© Tyler Moon with Joey Branning, in an upcoming storyline.

Viewers will see Whitney (Shona McGarty) end up in bed with Joey (David Witts) after one too many drinks, the Daily Star reports.

However, the following morning Whitney will be racked with guilt over cheating on Tyler (Tony Discipline) and tells Joey they must forget their one-night stand.

An EastEnders insider said: "Whitney will feel terrible after she cheats on Tyler with Joey. She loves Tyler and doesn't know why she did what she did.

"Whitney and Joey are two of the soap's most popular young characters and the fallout will be huge if this gets out."

The source continued: "Whitney is really going to struggle with her guilt. All she wants to do is come clean. It's going to be an emotional time for her."

It was recently reported that Tony Discipline is leaving the show after two years of playing Tyler.

Discipline will film his final scenes later in the summer.

EastEnders continues Thursday, June 27 at 7.30pm on BBC1.

----------

tammyy2j (26-06-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> "Whitney and Joey are two of the soap's most popular young characters and the fallout will be huge if this gets out."


Really? She must become preggers so

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

> Really? She must become preggers so


I would agree with that .. and provide exit storyline for Tyler  ..

----------


## Perdita

> Really? She must become preggers so


I would agree with that .. and provide exit storyline for Tyler  ..

----------


## lizann

> I would agree with that .. and provide exit storyline for Tyler  ..


let me all live together the three of them whitney, tyler and joey far away from the square 

whitney had the potential to be a great character after the abuse storyline but it went downhill then

----------


## lizann

> I would agree with that .. and provide exit storyline for Tyler  ..


let me all live together the three of them whitney, tyler and joey far away from the square 

whitney had the potential to be a great character after the abuse storyline but it went downhill then

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders actress Shona McGarty filmed out on location with co-star Jessie Wallace this week for a new storyline which sees her character Whitney Dean on a downward spiral.


Â© BBC
Shona and Jessie laugh in between takes.


Viewers can expect Whitney to face fresh turmoil later this summer after she cheats on fiancÃ© Tyler Moon (Tony Discipline) by having a one-night stand with Joey Branning (David Witts).

To make matters worse, Whitney also has a huge fall-out with her stepmum Bianca Butcher (Patsy Palmer), leaving her feeling even more isolated.

With lots on her mind, a troubled Whitney becomes determined to have a good time and heads out for the evening.

However, when Wallace's character Kat Moon spots Whitney about to climb into a car full of lads, she desperately attempts to stop her.


Â© BBC
Kat tries to stop Whitney from making a mistake.



Â© BBC
Whitney with one of the lads.



Â© BBC
Whitney is determined to get inside the car.

EastEnders airs these scenes in early August on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders bosses have denied claims that Jessie Wallace collapsed while filming for the soap this week.

A Sunday newspaper report has suggested that Wallace had an 'on-set collapse drama' as she worked on-location with co-star Shona McGarty.

Responding to the claims, show chiefs have insisted that Wallace merely tripped over while filming scenes which will show her character Kat Moon chasing Whitney Dean down a street in high heels.

Afterwards, the actress immediately got back up again and laughed about the minor accident.

An EastEnders spokesperson told Digital Spy: "Jessie did have a minor fall whilst filming a scene where a drunken Kat was running in high heels. Jessie was back on her feet within seconds and immediately carried on filming."

As reported earlier this week, Wallace and McGarty have been busy working on scenes which show Kat attempt to stop Whitney from getting into a car full of strangers on a night out.

The storyline comes as Whitney is feeling emotional after cheating on fiancÃ© Tyler Moon with Joey Branning.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Whitney Dean will be left devastated next week as she is falsely accused of assaulting Dennis Rickman.

Whitney, played by Shona McGarty, finds herself in serious trouble after Dennis hatches a shocking scheme to destroy her reputation.

Dennis (Harry Hickles) plots some revenge after Whitney continues to reprimand him for his bad behaviour at school, where she has started working as a teaching assistant.

Wanting to teach Whitney a lesson, Dennis deliberately falls over in the playground and scratches his arm.

Back at home, Dennis makes sure that his overprotective mum Sharon sees the graze, before claiming that Whitney is responsible.

As Sharon goes on the warpath over Dennis's claims, Ava Hartman is forced to suspend Whitney even though she knows the schoolboy is lying.

When the police and social services later get involved, the situation escalates and it's unclear whether Whitney will ever be able to work with children again.

An EastEnders source told Digital Spy: "Whitney's loved ones are quick to rally round her, including David and Carol - but there's no reasoning with Sharon."

EastEnders airs these scenes next week on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Whitney Dean will be left devastated next week as she is falsely accused of assaulting Dennis Rickman.

Whitney, played by Shona McGarty, finds herself in serious trouble after Dennis hatches a shocking scheme to destroy her reputation.

Dennis (Harry Hickles) plots some revenge after Whitney continues to reprimand him for his bad behaviour at school, where she has started working as a teaching assistant.

Wanting to teach Whitney a lesson, Dennis deliberately falls over in the playground and scratches his arm.

Back at home, Dennis makes sure that his overprotective mum Sharon sees the graze, before claiming that Whitney is responsible.

As Sharon goes on the warpath over Dennis's claims, Ava Hartman is forced to suspend Whitney even though she knows the schoolboy is lying.

When the police and social services later get involved, the situation escalates and it's unclear whether Whitney will ever be able to work with children again.

An EastEnders source told Digital Spy: "Whitney's loved ones are quick to rally round her, including David and Carol - but there's no reasoning with Sharon."

EastEnders airs these scenes next week on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shona McGarty has admitted that she is unsure over her character Whitney Dean's love life.

Whitney has faced a difficult time in recent weeks after developing feelings for her friend Johnny Carter, despite knowing that he is gay.

This week, viewers have seen her flirt with Johnny's brother Lee, which has upset Lucy Beale who he had been pursuing. 

Speaking to Inside Soap, McGarty said: "It's difficult for her. I think she'd like to be single and play the field. But deep down, she wants someone who will accept her for who she is and also understand her past. Sadly, I think she will go through the whole bunch before she finds the right one.

"Lee is very cheeky and says all the right things - Whitney will probably fall for that. But she really just needs someone who will look after her."

McGarty also revealed that she was shocked when she discovered that her co-star Hetti Bywater (Lucy Beale) would be bowing out of the soap in a dramatic storyline.

Episodes airing this fortnight will see Lucy's family and friends left devastated after her body is discovered on Walford Common.

McGarty said: "When I heard that Lucy was going to be killed, I went straight up to Hetti and was just like 'What?!'. 

"Hetti was pretty happy and excited about the future, and the storyline will be great."

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shona McGarty has teased a new romance for her character Whitney Dean.

The 22-year-old, who has played Whitney since 2008, added that viewers will see a more grown-up side to the character.

She told The Sun on Sunday: "I want Whitney to be sexier and more womanly, so I feel really good about getting more adult storylines.

"Her new romance is going to be sexy and very powerful, very intense. It will be different to any relationship she has been in before."

She continued: "I'm really excited, because I want people to recognise that I'm not this side ponytail-wearing little child any more. I am a woman now. When I joined EastEnders, I was just a kid, but now I'm growing up and finding myself.

"So it would be nice if Whitney could do the same."

McGarty also commented that she wouldn't mind if Whitney also had some saucier scenes.

"As far as sex scenes go, every woman feels a bit self-conscious about her looks," she stated. "But as I get older, I don't care as much. So bring them on!" 

Viewers of the soap will see Whitney acting increasingly suspicious following the murder of Lucy Beale.

However, McGarty admitted that she has no idea who committed the crime.

"The problem is, if you say you have no idea who the killer is, people don't believe you," she said. "But every time I'm recognised now, people ask, 'Did you kill Lucy?'

"Whitney might have done, I don't know. But my money is on someone totally unexpected, like Abi Branning - or Dot!"

----------

tammyy2j (18-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think now it could be Tamwar or else Dean is she still like bad boys  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

is she away as off the show?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

She was, but is back now.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shona McGarty has said that viewers will see a different side to her character Whitney Dean over the coming months as she grows closer to Linda Carter.

Whitney is currently in a relationship with Linda's son Lee, and upcoming scenes will see her get more involved in their strong family unit.

Speaking to the Daily Star, McGarty said: "She starts to feel a real part of the Carters. They make her feel safe. They all have each other's backs and she wants that. 

"She starts looking up to Linda Carter more. She sees this strong woman who's been through so much. 

"Whitney's going to change, get more classy and more grown up. She needs to lose the hoop earrings!"

Lee tells Whitney his news
Â© BBC
Whitney and Lee

McGarty also backed Whitney's relationship with Lee, admitting she would like to have a soap wedding at some point in the future.

She said: "I think she's definitely found love with Lee. I'd love to get married in EastEnders."

----------

Dazzle (20-05-2015), maidmarian (20-05-2015), tammyy2j (20-05-2015)

----------


## LostVoodoo

Whitney and Lee are massive spare parts at the moment, they need something to do.

----------

Dazzle (21-05-2015), tammyy2j (20-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Whitney and Lee are massive spare parts at the moment, they need something to do.


It will be interesting if she does make a
friendship with Linda! A very different
"mother" figure to Bianca.!!

Also the character had got into a bit of
a repetitive loop before actress went on
break.- so it would be good to see her
change and have a more stable relationship.

----------

Dazzle (21-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Whitney and Lee are massive spare parts at the moment, they need something to do.


It will be interesting if she does make a
friendship with Linda! A very different
"mother" figure to Bianca.!!

Also the character had got into a bit of
a repetitive loop before actress went on
break.- so it would be good to see her
change and have a more stable relationship.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Whitney and Lee are massive spare parts at the moment, they need something to do.


I don't like them as a couple

----------


## lizann

> It will be interesting if she does make a
> friendship with Linda! A very different
> "mother" figure to Bianca.!!
> 
> Also the character had got into a bit of
> a repetitive loop before actress went on
> break.- so it would be good to see her
> change and have a more stable relationship.


 as long as nancy isn't pushed out by linda for favour of whitney

----------


## tammyy2j

Shona McGarty has revealed that there's a fresh start ahead for her character Whitney Dean as she becomes a Queen Vic barmaid.

Show bosses have decided to make Whitney more of a permanent fixture behind the bar at the iconic pub, as she continues her relationship with landlord's son Lee Carter.


Speaking about her new role, McGarty laughed: "Whitney would definitely get fired from The Vic because she can't pull a pint! I've been practising all the time but I can't do it. You've either got a knack for it or you haven't, and I can't!

"I do definitely think it's a new start and a new wardrobe for Whitney at the moment. She's also in a new house full of different characters. I think Linda Carter is going to be a huge influence on Whitney to be a strong woman. So Whitney's growing in front of everyone."

Upcoming EastEnders episodes will also see Whitney continue her efforts to support Lee (Danny-Boy Hatchard) as he battles depression.

Lee has been battling with his own private struggles for a while, but he's about to suffer a whole new setback when he inadvertently causes a terrible accident on the Square.


When Lee is asked to fix a faulty fuse at Stacey Branning's flat and fails to do the job properly, it leads to Stacey suffering a nasty electric shock and being rushed to hospital.

The shock incident takes place as Stacey (Lacey Turner) hosts an eventful Halloween party. Her loved ones will be frantic as they wait to hear whether she and her unborn baby will be okay.

Discussing the future of the storyline, McGarty explained: "Whitney is there to support Lee, so that's what I'm playing at the moment. Danny-Boy has done a lot of research and I've done some too. He's brilliant and he's taking it really seriously.

"You'll see that Whitney is just trying everything she can to get Lee through this. Depression isn't something that comes and goes, so she's just trying to be there for him really. She doesn't want to get Mick involved too much because Lee feels that he wants to be a strong son in the family.


"I would like Whitney and Lee to have a wedding, but as Shona I feel that it could be a bit like when you film Christmas and Halloween - when it then actually happens in real life it's a bit weird! 

"But I think it'd be great for Whitney. She really likes Lee and she wants him to be the one, but at the moment it's a question of whether he can be, especially because of his depression."

Discussing her future hopes for Whitney, McGarty explained that she'd like to see her confide in Linda over her 2011 sexual exploitation ordeal - believing that it could bring them closer after Linda's rape trauma.


McGarty said: "I have thought about that and I've always felt it would be quite nice for Whitney and Linda to talk about it. I don't think Linda knows what Whitney has gone through and I'd definitely like to work with Kellie Bright more. I think she's brilliant.

"I will be with the Carters this Christmas which will be nice. It's EastEnders and there's always a drama at Christmas. I think it'll be a good Christmas - we're in the process of getting ready to film it at the moment."

----------


## lizann

she kisses mick

----------


## Kissinger

:Wal2l: 
So Whit has her hopes on scoring with Mick!
Poor LInda as if she has not been through enough, and now her son's girlfriend is wanting to seduce her husband!
Disgusting and so bad taste, don't like this storyline at all :Sick:

----------

Glen1 (19-01-2016), parkerman (19-01-2016), Rear window (19-01-2016), tammyy2j (19-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> So Whit has her hopes on scoring with Mick!
> Poor LInda as if she has not been through enough, and now her son's girlfriend is wanting to seduce her husband!
> Disgusting and so bad taste, don't like this storyline at all


I think it is time she left, she isn't a good match for Lee and is wasted in the pub 

I hope Mick don't respond but he should tell Linda and Lee straight away

----------


## Rear window

> I think it is time she left, she isn't a good match for Lee and is wasted in the pub 
> 
> I hope Mick don't respond but he should tell Linda and Lee straight away


I think it's a sad end to her time at EE. I assume she will be off now.
she's had quite an interesting story history but if they have nothing for her she should have been left to fade away.

----------

Glen1 (19-01-2016), maidmarian (19-01-2016), parkerman (19-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> I think it is time she left, she isn't a good match for Lee and is wasted in the pub 
> 
> I hope Mick don't respond but he should tell Linda and Lee straight away


I think it's a sad end to her time at EE. I assume she will be off now.
she's had quite an interesting story history but if they have nothing for her she should have been left to fade away.

----------


## parkerman

> So Whit has her hopes on scoring with Mick!
> Poor LInda as if she has not been through enough, and now her son's girlfriend is wanting to seduce her husband!
> Disgusting and so bad taste, don't like this storyline at all


Exactly what I thought. I really hope they are not going to make anything out of this as Mick would never cheat on Linda. It would be so out of character, especially the way things are now.

----------

Glen1 (19-01-2016), maidmarian (19-01-2016), Rear window (19-01-2016), sarah c (19-01-2016), tammyy2j (19-01-2016)

----------


## Siobhan

> Exactly what I thought. I really hope they are not going to make anything out of this as Mick would never cheat on Linda. It would be so out of character, especially the way things are now.


Read an Interview with Danny who said he doesn't want this to happen either... I just don't get Whit's mentality.. the man has just got married and she is all over him like a coat..seriously??

----------


## Siobhan

> Exactly what I thought. I really hope they are not going to make anything out of this as Mick would never cheat on Linda. It would be so out of character, especially the way things are now.


Read an Interview with Danny who said he doesn't want this to happen either... I just don't get Whit's mentality.. the man has just got married and she is all over him like a coat..seriously??

----------

Glen1 (19-01-2016), maidmarian (19-01-2016), tammyy2j (20-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Read an Interview with Danny who said he doesn't want this to happen either... I just don't get Whit's mentality.. the man has just got married and she is all over him like a coat..seriously??


I dont want it to happen and dont think it will.

Whitney was abused at 12 by someone who she
should have been able to trust -but made her think
it was"love".
Her general background was poor and not sure if
she received the correct counselling.
So according to the experts she will have no sense
of self-worth and none of the boundaries on
behaviour that someone with a stable childhood
would have.
No excuses for character!! But I suppose thats what
happens when Soaps "dabble" in serious subjects
for effect!
I hope they nake her exit realistic!

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016), Glen1 (19-01-2016), parkerman (19-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Molly Dobbs could not wait to cheat on her new husband with Kevin Webster in Corrie...   I wonder what goes on in producers and scriptwriters heads at times    :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------

parkerman (19-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Molly Dobbs could not wait to cheat on her new husband with Kevin Webster in Corrie...   I wonder what goes on in producers and scriptwriters heads at times


I don't see Whitney's feelings for Mick as anything resembling the Molly and Kevin affair, and I certainly don't think she's a witch.

I've still got a lot of sympathy for Whitney.  The girl is obviously very, very confused and the two lots of sexual abuse she's suffered have understandably messed her up in a big way.  Harrowing experiences like that often affect a person profoundly for the rest of their lives, especially without professional help.  She's unhappy and lonely due to Lee's depression, and has obviously grown to see Mick as someone warm and loving, who takes care of his loved ones, and who makes her feel safe.  I think her developing feelings for him is entirely understandable given her history.  She also may be confusing his attention as romantic feelings because that's how Tony manipulated her into a sexual relationship.

Acting on her feelings is, of course, totally out of order, but I agree with maidmarian that her boundaries are going to be skewed after being abused by two older men she trusted implicitly.  Hopefully Mick will put her straight sensitively.

I'm positive this won't develop into an affair given what Danny Dyer has said in interviews.  I also haven't read anything about Whitney leaving.

----------

maidmarian (19-01-2016), parkerman (19-01-2016), Perdita (19-01-2016), Siobhan (20-01-2016), tammyy2j (20-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Whitney started out as a great character but the writers ruined her and why did she stop working at the crÃ¨che, wasn't she training for that 

Perhaps she could take a break visit Liam or Bianca

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2016), parkerman (20-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Whitney started out as a great character but the writers ruined her and why did she stop working at the crÃ¨che, wasn't she training for that


She was fired from her job working with kids a while back. I can't remember why.

I think this storyline _could_ give Shona a chance to shine again. It depends whether her infatuation with Mick is taken seriously as a side effect of her past, or if she's portrayed as some kind bunny boiler.  I find it impossible to know what to expect with DTC's EastEnders, which can be very sensitive one minute and over the top and sensationalized the next.

----------

tammyy2j (20-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> She was fired from her job working with kids a while back. I can't remember why.
> 
> I think this storyline _could_ give Shona a chance to shine again. It depends whether her infatuation with Mick is taken seriously as a side effect of her past, or if she's portrayed as some kind bunny boiler.  I find it impossible to know what to expect with DTC's EastEnders, which can be very sensitive one minute and over the top and sensationalized the next.


I remember her punishing Denny and then after Ava left was Whitney let go too, I was sure she was training

Whitney's character is written sometimes as if the writers forget her being an abuse victim, I think her scenes with Kat what few there was were well done and enjoyable, them bonding 

I think Whitney working in the crÃ¨che was better than her in the pub 

She cheated on Fatboy with one of the Moon brothers so I don't think cheating will matter to her but hoping Mick is stronger and sticks to Linda

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2016), maidmarian (20-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders​' Whitney Dean will make a shocking move on her boyfriend's dad Mick Carter next week and Shona McGarty has said that her actions will have a huge impact on the Carter family.

The highly uncomfortable scenes follow a difficult few days for Whitney, who is facing ongoing problems in her relationship with Lee and also finds herself clashing with his sister Nancy.

McGarty told Inside Soap: "Whitney doesn't think before she does anything - she is just like her stepmum Bianca!

"Her head is all over the place at that point and she has got so much going on with Lee. She opens up to Mick about some personal stuff and how she is feeling at the time, and she just has this mad moment of, 'Wow, I think I really like you!'

​"Mick tells her not to worry and says he will always be there for her. He means it in a good way, but she takes it too far and decides there might be something more there - so she goes in for a snog!"

Speaking about the aftermath of her actions, McGarty teased: "It will definitely have a huge impact on the Carters.  

"I don't think Lee will be very impressed and neither will Nancy. If I found out one of my friends had kissed my dad, I wouldn't be happy either! It is sure to jeopardise her relationship with Lee as well. It's all a bit cringey!"

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2016), Rear window (21-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Mick tells her not to worry and says he will always be there for her. He means it in a good way, but she takes it too far and decides there might be something more there - so she goes in for a snog!


Sounds like a re-run of Linda and Dean. Is Whitney going to rape Mick?

----------

Rear window (21-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Shona makes it sound like Whitney kisses Mick because she's a thoughtless airhead!  I hope the writing's a bit more sensitive and that my post sympathizing with and explaining her behaviour wasn't for naught.  :Thumbsdown:   :Sad:   :Nono:

----------

maidmarian (21-01-2016), Perdita (21-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

does she run the pub and carters now, they need to throw her out

----------

livden (06-07-2016)

----------


## Kissinger

oh yes please, what on earth is she doing in the show anywhere, her part is so boringgggggggggggggggggggg

----------

livden (06-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

she thinks she is up duff next week

----------


## lizann

i can see her sleeping with lee's army mate mousse

----------

Glen1 (14-10-2016), kaz21 (14-10-2016), tammyy2j (18-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> i can see her sleeping with lee's army mate mousse


I she doesn't, but I admit all the signs are there. She's obviously deeply troubled though pretending everything's fine. 

I wonder if there's more to her sudden return from Bianca's than we've been told?

----------

Glen1 (15-10-2016), tammyy2j (18-10-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> I she doesn't, but I admit all the signs are there. She's obviously deeply troubled though pretending everything's fine. 
> 
> I wonder if there's more to her sudden return from Bianca's than we've been told?


What actually happened - she was going and I must have missed an episode cos next thing I saw she was there!

----------


## Dazzle

> What actually happened - she was going and I must have missed an episode cos next thing I saw she was there!


She returned unexpectedly a couple of days after leaving.  Her explanation for being away such a short time was that she'd missed Lee, but I'm wondering if there's more to it.

----------

Glen1 (15-10-2016), kaz21 (15-10-2016), Rear window (15-10-2016), tammyy2j (18-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I she doesn't, but I admit all the signs are there. She's obviously deeply troubled though pretending everything's fine. 
> 
> I wonder if there's more to her sudden return from Bianca's than we've been told?


Yes she was back very quickly from Bianca

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

> She returned unexpectedly a couple of days after leaving.  Her explanation for being away such a short time was that she'd missed Lee, but I'm wondering if there's more to it.


 being around baby beth (cindy's kid) may have been upsetting but she is now around baby ollie, hoping there is a better explanation, honestly though not keen on her returning

----------


## lizann

> She returned unexpectedly a couple of days after leaving.  Her explanation for being away such a short time was that she'd missed Lee, but I'm wondering if there's more to it.


 being around baby beth (cindy's kid) may have been upsetting but she is now around baby ollie, hoping there is a better explanation, honestly though not keen on her returning

----------


## lizann

why don't she look for a job outside of the pub

----------


## lizann

is lee's mate going to be her new man, he is better than mick

----------

Perdita (21-03-2017)

----------


## lizann

her new look mix of kat linda and sharon with mortica adams

----------

kaz21 (19-05-2017), parkerman (20-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

she is returning up duffy so whose the daddy

----------

Glen1 (25-07-2017), kaz21 (23-06-2017), Rear window (24-06-2017), tammyy2j (24-06-2017)

----------


## Rear window

> she is returning up duffy so whose the daddy


Mick?

----------

Glen1 (25-07-2017)

----------


## lizann

now returning engaged to woody and moves back in with carters

----------

Glen1 (25-07-2017), kaz21 (25-07-2017), tammyy2j (25-07-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why does she move back in with Carters if engaged to Woody?

----------


## lizann

the state of her dress for a musical, hope she leaving for real soon

----------

kaz21 (23-11-2017), tammyy2j (23-11-2017)

----------


## lizann

she is getting a new love, i wonder is it martin as stax set to happen again

----------

Rear window (24-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

new year baby for whitney and halfwit?

----------


## lizann

shot, dumped and up duffy online chatter for her

----------


## mysangry

> shot, dumped and up duffy online chatter for her


The way people are being stabbed in London, a pregnant stabbing would be more topical than being shot, I know stabbing in EE has been done before, but it's on the increase in London (what is the root of this??)  :Ninja: 
maybe a pregnant stabbing (has happened just this year) could be more shocking?

Think Enders could have played HUnters time in prison better and used it to suggest it's not the picnic that is believed (or maybe it is??) :Wal2l:

----------


## tammyy2j

Whitney needs to be loved and not alone, I even think she is so messed up still she does not know what real love is, I think Bianca may help her see sense that Callum is gay, wanting Arthur more than Martha

----------

kaz21 (03-09-2019), lizann (04-09-2019)

----------


## lizann

tony's son leo a new fella for whitney, so hurt again

----------


## tammyy2j

> tony's son leo a new fella for whitney, so hurt again


Does she return married to him, is that the bombshell she drops on Callum or is she pregnant?

----------


## mysangry

poor Whit she certainly knows how to pick them, now  we have her abuser's son wooing her, guess it would be to much to have her smiling again!

----------


## mysangry

> Whitney needs to be loved and not alone, I even think she is so messed up still she does not know what real love is, I think Bianca may help her see sense that Callum is gay, wanting Arthur more than Martha


Where did B disappear to? back one minute gone the next, maybe she was with Ruby? who suddenly reappeared at Bex's pre suicide party

----------


## lizann

> poor Whit she certainly knows how to pick them, now  we have her abuser's son wooing her, guess it would be to much to have her smiling again!


why can't she be single

----------

kaz21 (06-10-2019), tammyy2j (09-10-2019)

----------


## hward

> why can't she be single


Because no one is allowed to be single on a soap for long

----------

kaz21 (09-10-2019), lizann (09-10-2019), parkerman (09-10-2019), tammyy2j (09-10-2019)

----------


## lizann

up duffy by leo?

----------


## lizann

she needs ryan back to get rid of leo, he is some nutter now in the attic

----------

Judy_N (05-02-2020), tammyy2j (05-02-2020)

----------


## tammyy2j

How is Leo in Dot's attic?

----------


## mysangry

> How is Leo in Dot's attic?


Yea, bit far fetched,  :Stick Out Tongue:  not only has he managed to get himself up into the attic, what about when he needs the toilet?
and how did he manage to put a hole in the ceiling with no mess on the bed below :Thumbsdown: 

Hey come on "Enders" you do some good story lines, but this is totally unbelievable. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lizann

after gray now

----------


## tammyy2j

Shona McGarty has opened-up about her character Whitney Dean's upcoming murder trial, promising some "feisty" scenes.

Whitney is set to stand trial over the death of Leo King after she killed him in self-defence earlier this year.

However, it seems that Whitney is "100% convinced" that she is going down for the death, Shona explaining: "She can't see any possible way out of it.

"Gray [Atkins]'s doing his absolute best to help her and Sonia [Fowler]'s saying that she's going to get off and everyone's going to believe she didn't do it.

"But she doesn't believe anything that anyone's saying. She really does think that she's going down for it so she's petrified. She thinks she's going to go down for murder."

Speaking about the court scenes, the actress elaborated: "Sonia's told Whitney if you think you're going to prison then fine, but don't let them intimidate you.

"So Whitney takes this on board and when the prosecution start discussing her past she decides that 'actually, I'm not going to let them talk to me like that'. She gets quite feisty on the stand, and very honest.

"She definitely hopes that Mick [Carter] will save the day," Shona added. "Sonia has reassured Whitney that everything's going to be fine when her hero Mick turns up.

"So yeah, Whitney is a bit more calm when Mick's on the stand, but then unfortunately things take a turn for Mick which doesn't fill her with the hope she so desperately needs."

Addressing the fact that Chantelle Atkins' funeral is the same day as the trial, the actress admitted: "Whitney is trying to be strong for Gray and Chantelle's family but also trying to keep her head on for the trial ahead. But behind closed doors she's obviously devastated."

Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

romance with kush with angers gray

----------


## lizann

whitney proposes to kush

----------


## lizann

looks like a gray whitney christmas wedding

----------


## parkerman

> looks like a gray whitney christmas wedding


Having not watched Eastenders for several months now, it's good to see that serial killer, Gray, is still free. Has he murdered anyone else lately?

----------


## lizann

she takes a shine to zack

----------


## lizann

Whitney discovers she's pregnant with Zack's baby following their recent one-night stand.

With the support of her friends, Whitney will eventually find the courage to tell Zack that he's going to be a dad (unaware he already knows) and fans can expect the fallout to continue all the way through into the New Year.

----------

